# 5th Annual SMF Carolinas Smokers Gathering (May 13, 14 and 15, 2016) **PICS**



## alelover

Will be firing up the smokers for another great weekend in the Carolinas. The last 4 have been really great. So save that weekend for some good food, good beer and good times.

We hope to see all our old friends and hopefully make some new ones too.

Check out the past 4 gatherings here.

1st Annual NC Gathering

2nd Annual NC Gathering

3rd Annual NC Gathering

4th Annual NC Gathering

We will once again have it at my "Estate" in Concord, NC. We are about 20 minutes north of Charlotte in Concord.

Map to the gathering













My House.jpg



__ alelover
__ Jan 12, 2016






Going to plan some demonstrations of who knows what again, it will be fun and educational. Built a new smokehouse and will be putting it to the ultimate test. We have a big backyard so bring your tents and small campers. Sorry no RV hookups. This is a family friendly event and we encourage folks to bring the kids along. They always have fun. There are also some hotels in the area if you need one.

Hotels in the Area

For those who have not attended a SMF gathering before it will be a weekend of relaxing, eating, and fellowship. It is a chance to meet some of the great SMF'ers you interact with everyday. You won't find a nicer group of people or better food. Last years gathering was a great success and we hope for an even better turnout this year. This year we plan on some surprise giveaways too. So please make time for a great weekend you will remember for years to come.


----------



## boykjo

Sounds great Scott. Looking forward to it................................and filling up that smokehouse.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## phatbac

Count me in! 

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## twoalpha

Scott

It's on my calandar

Larry


----------



## alelover

Scored some free steamer pan racks. Should come in handy for the gathering.













IMG_9397.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 10, 2016


----------



## alelover

IMG_9464.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 10, 2016


----------



## boykjo




----------



## johnboybaker

Sounds like it would be fun but that is the weekend before my little one is due so me and momma won't be going any were hope to see pics


----------



## alelover

There will be lots of pics.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Hey Scott, unfortunately we wont be making it this year.  Hopefully next year we can


----------



## alelover

Bummer. We'll miss you guys. Bet Isaac's getting big.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Scott

We will not be able to make it as my wife has to work.


----------



## alelover

She works too much.  We'll miss you guys.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Maybe next year. A lot of people would love to see you.


----------



## alelover

I even made bacon Rick.


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> I even made bacon Rick.


Bacon, bacon, bacon........

Smoker is ready to go...... looking forward to it.......


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thinking about it. I would love to see that smoke house in action I followed you step by step in the building process. Just a few dumb questions tenters do you have portapots water for wash up etc. like I said some dumb questions. Not sure misses will come and I may just sleep in back of truck. What do you need for us to bring or contribute in the line of food or what ever other supplies you need. Actual address? I think you are about 6 hrs. from where I live. I guess a out of stater is allowed?

Warren


----------



## alelover

Bring what you make well. What do you make that you like to show off to folks? That's the kind of thing we like to see. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A lot depends on how long you plan to stay as well. Bring what we can cook and serve while you're here seems to work fairly well.


----------



## alelover

We have facilities in our house that folks are welcome to use. And the great outdoors as well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 We haven't gone the porta-potty route yet because we're not big enough yet. But I have a big back yard you can camp on.


----------



## alelover

boykjo said:


> Bacon, bacon, bacon........
> 
> Smoker is ready to go...... looking forward to it.......


Oh yes Joe. Real bacon.


----------



## HalfSmoked

PITA here again but its confusing there are 2 Concords in NC one north center state near Yanceyville and one near Charlotte soooo which one?


----------



## alelover

The one just north of Charlotte.

Map to the gathering


----------



## boykjo

I can find only one concord nc.....


----------



## alelover

Maybe he saw Concord, NH.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dang you guys live there in my Road Atlas in the northern central part of the state there is Yanceyville and Leesburg and just north of Leesburg it shows another Concord at least in the Road Atlas I have. No I haven't been in the shine yet LOL

Warren


----------



## boykjo

I did find a concord church road just north east of leesburg













concord.png



__ boykjo
__ Apr 10, 2016


----------



## one eyed jack

Thanks again for the invite Scott.  Wish I wasn't going to be out of commission at that time.  Maybe next year will work out.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Man I wanted to try and make this but checked calendar and the dates are not open maybe next year.


----------



## boykjo

Smoker is ready to go, have a load of dry pecan for the weekend, a few butts and many racks of bb's and spares to bring along. I plan on making the potato salad at home and bringing it.

Getting close............


----------



## phatbac

Im bringing Brisket, Boneless riblets (CSR variety) and maybe a tenderloin or a beef roast or two for sammies. My wife will make a dessert of some kind and maybe another side dish.

we are probably not coming till Saturday and just spend the day there. I don't wanna get a hotel and i cant camp because of medical reasons.

I can't wait,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## boykjo

phatbac said:


> Im bringing Brisket, Boneless riblets (CSR variety) and maybe a tenderloin or a beef roast or two for sammies. My wife will make a dessert of some kind and maybe another side dish.
> 
> we are probably not coming till Saturday and just spend the day there. I don't wanna get a hotel and i cant camp because of medical reasons.
> 
> I can't wait,
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


Are you bringing a packer or just a flat. a packer will have to get on the smoker around 5am ish.. We could separate the point from the flat to cook quicker to have it ready for supper


----------



## phatbac

boykjo said:


> Are you bringing a packer or just a flat. a packer will have to get on the smoker around 5am ish.. We could separate the point from the flat to cook quicker to have it ready for supper


Its a 10.5 lb packer (kinda small) i was going smoke the night before and bring it cooked. as matter of fact i was going to bring all my food cooked. is that okay?

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## boykjo

phatbac said:


> boykjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bringing a packer or just a flat. a packer will have to get on the smoker around 5am ish.. We could separate the point from the flat to cook quicker to have it ready for supper
> 
> 
> 
> Its a 10.5 lb packer (kinda small) i was going smoke the night before and bring it cooked. as matter of fact i was going to bring all my food cooked. is that okay?
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)
Click to expand...

The smoker will be running friday afternoon and all day saturday. There is plenty of room on the smoker and there will be food on the whole time. We get an early start on saturday to have supper ready around 6PM. You can bring something already cooked if you would like something to snack on during the day but there will be other Items coming off the smoker during the course of the day to snack on like wings, sausages, etc. 

I sure wont turn it away.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## alelover

I have smoked sausage, pork butts, pork loins and bacon. I think I have some whole chickens in the freezer somewhere. Going to do some ABTs and pork shotz. We'll see what's on sale the next couple weeks. If the brisket is cooked we can reheat it in a smoker and make it even more tender.


----------



## alelover

Or make burnt ends.


----------



## boykjo

No good meat sales this week to stock up on. Hopefully we'll get some good sales here in the next few weeks. The carli c's has wings on sale. I might pick up a few bags


----------



## alelover

fresh or frozen? I'd hold off. Still 2 weeks to go.


----------



## alelover

What is a Carli C?


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> What is a Carli C?



I think their fresh

Its an IGA


----------



## tomlc

Am I welcome to come if I can only come up for the day to "meet and greet"? Being a newb to the site, I really didn't have an opportunity to plan for this very interesting event.

I'm in the Lowcountry of SC but lived many years by Lake Wylie, southwest of Charlotte.


----------



## alelover

Of course your welcome. We'd love to have you. The more the merrier.


----------



## tomlc

Thank you!


----------



## boykjo

> Thank you!


Cool..............


----------



## phatbac

I have locked down what I'm bringing next weekend. I am smoking most of this weekend and will freeze and reheat before i bring it Saturday. I am bringing BBQ CSR riblets (meat candy) as an app. I am also bringing Smoked pulled chicken or leg quarters (depends on my mood between now and then-- I'm smoking 10# of leg quarters which i may de-bone) and im bringing a small packer brisket. the packer i will bring will be trimmed and rubbed and set to smoke but it will be uncooked so i can put it on the smoker there for supper. we are trying to get there around 10 am. I am excited to meet everyone and enjoy the company and the good food!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron McGrady)


----------



## alelover

That sounds great Aaron. Can't wait.


----------



## alelover

I am hoping to make fresh Italian sausage and sauce on Thursday. Have some NY street food for lunch friday.


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> I am hoping to make fresh Italian sausage and sauce on Thursday. Have some NY street food for lunch friday.


A favorite of mine...............


----------



## alelover

Just picked this up this morning.













IMG_9815.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 7, 2016


----------



## alelover

4 days until we fire it up.


----------



## alelover

Looks like we will have some great stuff to give away. Got lots of meat and a few smokers. The weather is supposed to be perfect.


----------



## phatbac

I am bringing a Brisket that i will have trimmed and rubbed but not cooked so we can smoke it Saturday and have some for supper. Its 10.5# packer once i trimm it will be about 9.5 so it wont be huge but it will hopefully good eats. I'm also bring some bbq riblets ready to go when i get there 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/246147

I will also be bringing some pulled chicken so eat on sammies which will also be ready to go..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/246148

I will bring 2-3 bottle of bbq sauce that is all homemade (including a really low sugar sweet sauce for diabetics) and a box of food svc gloves and maybe a few other odds and ends that could be handy.

Can't wait!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

That's great Aaron. We are going to have some good eats. We'll have ribs and pork butts probably everyday. I have homemade bacon, smoked sausage, pork loin. May pick up a chuckie. Going to make ABTs and pork shotz too. This is going to be soooo good.


----------



## tomlc

I'm still planning on coming up for a day. My son, "the chef", found out and he wants to come too. 

This'll my first gathering with y'all so I don't know what to expect. But I do know better than to arrive empty handed. If there are no objections, I thought I'd prep a few Fatties and cook them there. That way I can keep them on ice for the trip up from down near Hilton Head. Is that okay?


----------



## alelover

Better than OK dude. We have never done fatties . Why I don't know. This keeps getting better all the time.


----------



## alelover

Wife just reminded me we did breakfast a fattie the 1st gathering. Haven't done a dinner one though.


----------



## tomlc

Excellent. I'll whip up a small assortment and bring 'em along. I also assume that adult beverages are acceptable...responsibly consumed, of course.


----------



## alelover

Adult beverages are encouraged here.


----------



## alelover

If anyone can't decide what to bring. Cheese is always good. Good cheese though. Not the store brand shredded crap. We had a bad experience once. We have a plan.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  when it's all said and done...  ALL left overs will/shall be frozen and then overnighted to my doorstep.... all this food I would be able to eat on it for the rest of the year...  :biggrin:

Have fun y'all and if we can ever get a chance to attend ...  we shall....  when it's over and some of you feel like you need more GATHERING...  come on down to the S. Fl. gathering in Nov.


----------



## alelover

You need to come up sometime. Spring in NC is a great time of year.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Scott there has been a couple newbies on the forum from NC one lives in Concord told them about the gathering and said to look up this posting hope that was OK. Hope you all have great weather and a great weekend hope to be there next year.

Warren


----------



## alelover

Thanks. Send them over. Not a problem. Looks like it will be 78 and sunny this weekend.


----------



## alelover

Part of Friday lunch will be grilled chicken skewers. Doing Teriyaki and Char Siu.

Ingredients for the Char Siu marinade.

1⁄4 cup Demarara sugar

2 Tablespoons honey

1⁄4 cup soy sauce

20 drops red food coloring

2 Tablespoons Mirin

2 Tablespoon Hoisin sauce

1⁄2 teaspoon Chinese five-spice powder
1 Tablespoon Rice Vinegar
2 cloves crushed garlic













IMG_9842.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 12, 2016






*Teriyaki Recipe*

¼ cup Mirin
¼ cup Japanese soy sauce
3 TBS Honey
1-3 cloves of garlic, crushed
¼ tsp ginger
¼ tsp mustard powder













IMG_9843.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 12, 2016


















IMG_9845.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 12, 2016


















IMG_9850.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 12, 2016


----------



## tomlc

I plan to arrive right around noon tomorrow, so I'll be ready to jump in and help where needed. I'll be packin' four fatties ready to smoke: two Florentine and two Pizza Supreme. I wish I could stay longer, but Friday is all I could muster.


----------



## alelover

Sounds good. Wish you could stay longer.


----------



## boykjo

packing up..... we should be on the road by 10am. should be there around 12

its about time... I'm ready...........


----------



## alelover

Made Italian Sausage last night.













IMG_9852.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 13, 2016


















IMG_9853.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 13, 2016


















IMG_9855.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 13, 2016


















IMG_9856.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 13, 2016


















IMG_9858.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 13, 2016


----------



## phatbac

Should be there tomorrow (saturday) around 10am i will have the stuff i have made threads for and a packer brisket for dinner!

Can't wait

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tomlc

I hope y'all are eatin' good this evening. I hated having to depart before the party really got cranked up. Still, it was great to meet some fine folks and enjoy some good eats.

Thanks to Scott and Cricket for hosting. If there's a 6th Annual SMF Carolinas Smokers Gathering, I will be there.


----------



## alelover

Man did we eat. It was a great time meating you guys and hanging out. Hope to see you next year. Going through pics. Will be posting a bunch later.

Did you try your new tube smoker yet? Thanks to Todd at A-Maze-N Products we have few new cold smoking fans. We'd also like to thank Lisa at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited for her support and generosity. Also thanks to the Sweet Life(our local bakery) for dropping by with massive amounts of delicious cupcakes. And a big thanks to Tulsa Jeff who without we would not have this awesome forum where we meat all these great folks and getting new smokers on the right track from the beginning with his great book.


----------



## tomlc

Scott, I haven't tried the tube smoker...yet. But I am running the offset smoker today! I will give it a try within the next couple of days. I promise.

Thanks again to everybody!


----------



## alelover

Some pics from Friday's festivities.

Homemade Italian sausage on the grill.













IMG_9860.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


















IMG_9861.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






ABTs













IMG_9863.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Char-Siu and Teriyaki chicken skewers.













IMG_9865.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Char-Siu













IMG_9866.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Teriyaki













IMG_9867.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Getting ready to serve lunch.













IMG_9868.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


















IMG_9869.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Got to use the solar powered fan today.













IMG_9870.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


















IMG_9877.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






ABTs and a butt in the house.













IMG_9873.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Joe's smoker.













IMG_9874.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Homemade Italian sausage in homemade sauce.













IMG_1655.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Fatties by TomLC. Pizza and Florentine flavors.













IMG_1657.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Joe's ribs.













IMG_1775.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


















IMG_1658.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






ABT's













IMG_1659.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Marguerita from scratch by TomLCs son Colin. Most excellent.













IMG_1660.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Oozing fattie.













IMG_1661.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


















IMG_1662.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Joe's Friday ribs.













IMG_1785.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






A rib.













IMG_1664.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






*Now on to Saturday.*

Colin, Vickie and Cricket with something alcoholic.













IMG_1770.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






phatbacs pork chunks made a fine lunch.













IMG_1771.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






...and his pulled chicken made it even better.













IMG_1772.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Full smoker. Happy smoker.













IMG_1778.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


















IMG_1780.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






22 lb spatchcocked turkey.













IMG_1781.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


















IMG_1783.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Pulled pork.













IMG_1787.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Pork shotz. People were quite addicted to these.













IMG_1790.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Leftover fatties. We had them again.













IMG_1792.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Broccoli-Cauliflower casserole.













IMG_1794.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Cricket's fruit salad.













IMG_1796.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Joe's famous potato salad.













IMG_1797.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Baked beans with bacon and smoked sausage.













IMG_1803.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Smoked Mac & Cheese.













IMG_1806.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






And for dessert. Courtesy of our friends at The Sweet Life.













IMG_1800.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


















IMG_1801.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


















IMG_1802.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






Fenway under the cornhole board.













IMG_9878.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


















IMG_9880.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016






And as night falls we have the ritual burning of the Christmas trees.













IMG_1807.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 19, 2016


----------



## one eyed jack

Thanks for posting the pictures Scott.  Looks like a good time for sure.


----------



## tomlc

Thanks for posting up the pics Scott! Thanks again for the AMNPS and pellets...and for allowing me to attend. I will not miss out on the Saturday festivities next year.

Shall I bring my resident bartender again? Never mind, I know the answer to that!


----------



## boykjo

Great food and great friends once again...... 

Thanks Scott and Cricket............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## HalfSmoked

Glad to see you had a great time and looks like plenty of food. I'm trying to put a gathering together for my area any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## alelover

Geez Warren. I don't know. We still don't know what we're doing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll think about it and get back to you.


----------



## wingrider

Was absolutely wonderful! And thanks so much (and thanks to Todd also) for the gift of the tube smoker. Haven't had a chance to try it yet, but planning on getting it up and running very soon.

So much good food I wouldn't know where to start, and wouldn't want to imply that what I don't mention wasn't terrific also. But, that said....

Cricket's fruit salad - so simple, so amazing.

Pork Shotz - Phenomenal! I'd never heard of these before. I can't believe the sausages were Hillshire Farms. I thought somebody had made them. Since when does Hillshire Farms taste that good? Scott - I've seen the pictures of the ingredients you put in the brown sugar mix, but could you post a recipe of the mix you make? Would appreciate it. Also, you said smoked 2 hours. At what temp?

Ribs - 'nough said.

Smoked mac and cheese - Totally cooked from scratch in the smoker. Never thought of that one. I always cooked it, then smoked it. So much better this way.

But let's face it, as good as the food was, the really good part was meeting the people. I heard so many new ideas/techniques that I want to follow-up on when I get my smoker up and going again after a move.

So particular thanks to Joe for bringing/running his smoker, and not least for many good smoking ideas; and, of course, to Scott and Cricket for hosting this event. I'm certainly looking forward to next year.


----------



## phatbac

We loved the gathering and had a great time! Thanks to scott and cricket for hosting.

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

It wasn't Hillshire Farms Bob. It was my own recipe. Hope you all can make it back next year.


----------



## wingrider

alelover said:


> It wasn't Hillshire Farms Bob. It was my own recipe. Hope you all can make it back next year.


Well now that makes more sense to me. I thought it was WAY to good for Hillshire Farms. I got the Hillshire Farms idea because when I searched the forum for Pork Shotz, the first link that shows up is one by you (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114257/pre-thanksgiving-pulled-pork-and-pork-shotz-too-q-view ) that shows a package of Hillshire Farms being used for the little wonders.


----------



## pratherq

Wow, that looks like a blast! I'd really like to attend the next one...please add me to any notification list you might have!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Alelover

Take a look at the PA gathering we are putting together we have a nice menu planned and hopping for good weather. Hey pack up and come join us love to have you.

Warren


----------

